# Clothing makes the cuber - It really does



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

Go ahead, find a shirt and tell us why you think someone should wear it.

I will give some examples:
Lucas Garron, because *he* could probably convince me it's true: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/60f5/
Stefan Pochmann (working days), because he can find *proof* for everything else: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/sciencemath/98a2/?cpg=ab
Stefan Pochmann (weekend), because of (what I am assuming) is his relaxation hobby: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/a078/
PJK, because he has access to this functionality: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/itdepartment/595d/?cpg=ab
Dene, because he/she sometimes acts like the weight of the world is on his/her shoulders: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/itdepartment/a882/?cpg=ab
Johannes Laire, because he *so* wants to convince people to use Petrus: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/popculture/939f/?cpg=ab
Herbert Kociemba, because otherwise he would just know *all* the optimal solutions: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/65a0/?cpg=ab
Michael Gottlieb, because he *does*, a lot: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/frustrations/6b6e/
Clement Gallet, because he *actually* has the shirt: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/sciencemath/6dff/?cpg=ab
Joel van Noort, because he actually used this as his signature: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/frustrations/5aa9/?cpg=ab
Arnaud van Galen, because I enjoy it there (when I am there): http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/5d6a/?cpg=ab
Charlie Cooper, because she brings sunshine whenever you meet her: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/sciencemath/abd4/?cpg=ab


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 19, 2009)

After reading your post, I could see myself wearing this:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/8ba2/


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> After reading your post, I could see myself wearing this:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/8ba2/


 I *almost* LMAO. I find it really mean though because this shouldn't have been on a *shirt*

Also,


> It's funny because it's true


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/8bad/
that's totally me
I start training on something, I get good, but I never become pro


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2009)

Hold on - I thought it had already been established that if you really want to be a top cuber, you should wear something like this:
http://store.cutestkidontheblock.com/pelegiclvelo.html


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hold on - I thought it had already been established that if you really want to be a top cuber, you should wear something like this:
> http://store.cutestkidontheblock.com/pelegiclvelo.html



Loooool


----------



## Laetitia (Feb 19, 2009)

I love this one (for me, of course !)
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/b3e7/


----------



## Dene (Feb 19, 2009)

I have to be honest I don't get some of the shirts (with relation to the person) but the commentary by Mr. van Galen is very funny  (And very insightful of him! I wonder how he came to deduce that about me?)


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike: Or a ninja-mask



Laetitia said:


> I love this one (for me, of course !)
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/b3e7/


You should start wearing that shirt Laetitia. That really fits you

Dene: Every shirt has an explanation, some are pretty funny. And I have been around this forum for long enough to know quite a lot about many people. If you don't understand one, just ask because some are indeed inside jokes (flying ponies anyone?)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd wear this one: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/96ab/

Or this if I can find someone willing to wear the other : http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/gaming/a090/


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 19, 2009)

I like this one


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Dene: Every shirt has an explanation, some are pretty funny. And I have been around this forum for long enough to know quite a lot about many people. If you don't understand one, just ask because some are indeed inside jokes (flying ponies anyone?)



It's funny how you start to take things for granted. It honestly didn't even occur to me that some people here might not have understood the flying pony thing.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 19, 2009)

put a transmitter in one of your cubes (if it fits) or at least near them


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 19, 2009)

This one's the best. http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/popculture/a359/?cpg=ab


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

I will race Rama One Handed: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/jewelry/a96b/


----------



## Rama (Feb 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I will race Rama One Handed: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/jewelry/a96b/



Great... you just unveiled my secret, I put some skin-coloured paint on mine at the Netherlands 2008.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

I am personally going to buy some of these and hand them out to potential .................. well, to every woman who will except it

http://www.thinkgeek.com/books/humor/ac84/?cpg=ab
http://www.thinkgeek.com/books/humor/b5df/?cpg=ab


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 19, 2009)

Emerson Herrmann, because I am a scary monster.


----------



## tim (Feb 19, 2009)

I like "I failed the Turing Test".
Or this according to multi bld.


----------



## shelley (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/85d1/

I have been wearing this shirt to competitions since my old Cubefreak shirt is getting a bit worn out. Other times I wear this one.


----------



## pjk (Feb 20, 2009)

Arnaud, Mike, and Eric: here is something for you.

Arnaud, I like how the shirt you gave Stefan was a featured women's shirt.

Here is one for you and your Linux OS, Shelley.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel so left out... I don't get any of these, or even whose name is whose username.

My shirt would be this.


----------



## toast (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd wear this: 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/a69c/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 20, 2009)

arnaud should wear this : http://mediaphoto.doctissimo.fr/dos...nts-3-mois/IM-358211-Pyjama-orange-3-mois.jpg

because... pyjamas are good.. right? and, arnaud always wears orange.

laetitia, you can wear this: http://media.threadless.com/product/640x640/1687-storekids.jpg because you are always megaminxing when we are cubing 

this is for you lars, quite obviously: http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/todayscollectors-store_2037_32777573


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 20, 2009)

The binary T Shirt is awesome


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> arnaud should wear this : http://mediaphoto.doctissimo.fr/dos...nts-3-mois/IM-358211-Pyjama-orange-3-mois.jpg
> 
> because... pyjamas are good.. right? and, arnaud always wears orange.
> 
> ...


Pyjamas are good? Maybe if you sleep on a white rug.

And the one for Lars is an incredible find! It would be even better if Lars's ugly doll would be wearing this shirt himself

P.S. Are you still coming this weekend?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> this is for you lars, quite obviously: http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/todayscollectors-store_2037_32777573


Me want. <3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > arnaud should wear this : http://mediaphoto.doctissimo.fr/dos...nts-3-mois/IM-358211-Pyjama-orange-3-mois.jpg
> ...



no, i am going to the french open instead.... come come come. it says bring husbands/wives, and i suppose you kind of count... i may have a gift for you too!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


OK, you can bring me.
And you now have me intrigued about the gift, but also worried
Also: Please read about 1 and 2. Michele is actually from that area and I asked her to make me a ToDo/ToVisiti/ToBringBack list


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 20, 2009)

Florian Presslaber, or F.P., because he IS a Pi lover and actually has like 3 or 4 different pi shirts : http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/sciencemath/6e7e/

I actually plan to buy the one with "I'm uncertain about quamtum mechanics". And I already have a Schrödinger's cat shirt.



bamman1108 said:


> My shirt would be this.


I also plan on getting that one


----------



## F.P. (Feb 20, 2009)

Sin-H/Stefan Huber:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/itdepartment/344f/

Because he _likes_ beer.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/sciencemath/6df7/

hehe


----------

